
Facebook Says Up to 87M People's Data May Have Been Improperly Shared - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-04/facebook-says-up-to-87-million-people-affected-by-cambridge-analytica
======
dang
Since this article doesn't appear to add much over the original source, which
was posted at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16757605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16757605)
(and earlier), we merged this thread into that one.

